# kool aid soap



## zolveria (Apr 16, 2015)

So I Was shopping at ALDI and i passed down the isle and saw koolaid,  now i am 43 years old dont know why i never thought of using it.
Has anyone tried . Does the scent remain??


----------



## lpstephy85 (Apr 16, 2015)

I highly doubt the color or scent will survive saponification. Pretty sure it will become brown and the scent has no way to survive. But give it a go and let us know


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 16, 2015)

But what if you used kool-aid powder in HP or MP soap?!?


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 16, 2015)

Seawolfe - I smell an experiment brewing!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 16, 2015)

I bet the flavors with Red Dye 40 would.
http://www.red40.com/pages/foods/drinks.html


----------



## Stacyspy (Apr 16, 2015)

Just a thought...Would the acid content affect the pH and/or saponification?  I think there's quite a bit of citric acid in Kool-aid.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 16, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> Just a thought...Would the acid content affect the pH and/or saponification?  I think there's quite a bit of citric acid in Kool-aid.



I would guess that it might simply increase the superfat, not sure how citric acid addition is calculated if added after saponification, nor how much citric acid is actually in kool aid.


----------



## boyago (Apr 16, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> Just a thought...Would the acid content affect the pH and/or saponification?  I think there's quite a bit of citric acid in Kool-aid.


Sounds like a fun way to get your sodium citrate in!
-
edit: Until some giant tubby dude comes crashing through your wall looking for a party.


----------



## zolveria (Apr 16, 2015)

Eh I was thinking more of the scents  .. I have batch certified FDC colorant I purchased from Vanti on Etsy. If no scent then It a NO GO .. The Grape is my favorite  and the Color changing. Would be nice to create a color Morphing soup.

OKay Im off to the bat cave again. to research.


----------



## Jstar (Apr 20, 2015)

I highly suspect the scent will vanish, but the color {if even it doesn't morph} would most def stain your skin. Just open a packet of Koolaide and rub some of the powder on your finger


----------



## zolveria (Apr 21, 2015)

*Fdc*



Jstar said:


> I highly suspect the scent will vanish, but the color {if even it doesn't morph} would most def stain your skin. Just open a packet of Koolaide and rub some of the powder on your finger


that i do agree just wondering if we could get away using perhaps a tad of the color for soaping. this need experimenting since citric neut the ph.

These day I am fighting with Green Leaf and Bamboo. SMH

But i will test this on a half pound using my pinch tad measuring spoons.


----------

